# Paranoia gets the best of me



## LittleMagik (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, i haven't been here in probably a year.

I get paranoid at the slightest thing with myself.
My son was diagnosed with diabetes around 2 years ago now.

I do check myself on the spare meter every other month or so.
Here's my problem.

I have been drinking a hell of a lot recently, from cans of coke to fruit juice, yesterday i drank a good 2 pints of fruit juice.
I've been getting constant headaches, i do suffer with migraines but they have stayed away until recently.

Today I had a yogurt and a large cup of tea with three sugars.
I walked my son to school (which is only a 10 minute walking trip) when i got home a felt...odd. So i thought i'd check my blood, i was 3.9 i'm usually 4.6
Am i being too paranoid?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2013)

I would say yes, 3.9 is within normal range for a non-diabetic person (3.3 - 6 mmol/l) 

It might be worth going to your GP though to see if there is some other reason for the thirst and headaches - it sounds like you are becoming dehydrated for some reason.

Hope you are feeling much better soon!


----------



## Redkite (Sep 5, 2013)

You have a fully functioning pancreas and you're making it work hard by drinking so many sugary drinks!  Having a lot of sugar means you'll have a swift surge of insulin, and if you then go walking/exercising you can go low.  I am not diabetic either but I've had plenty of hypos (shaking trembling and feeling weak and dizzy), and sometimes I have checked out of curiosity and my lowest has been 3.3.  The difference between you and me and a person with type 1 is that our bodies would shut off insulin production until our BG levels normalised, whereas a person with type 1 still has basal insulin circulating and may become unconscious if they don't quickly eat/drink something sugary.  I used to get more hypos when I was working in London, as I'd grab a coffee with sugar at Euston and then walk/tube, and the combination of caffeine, sugar and exercise always caused mid-morning shakes, to be solved by a banana.  Eventually I came to my senses and stopped with the coffee, after which I only felt low if lunch was very late!

Try not to worry.


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 7, 2013)

I have occasional hypos too. Mine are linked to my cycle, and if I overdose on coffee/sugary stuff. Out of curiosity I have checked my blood sugar too, and it was 3.4, but quickly went back to normal when I ate something. Did a google and found something called 'reactive hypoglycaemia' which you can usually iron out if you avoid sugary foods/fast acting carbs. My GP was interested and wanted to do a fasting blood sugar test, which was completely normal. Hope that helps


----------

